# Black Ducks?



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Just curious, has anyone on here killed or seen a black duck in Utah?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I believe those are called coots :mrgreen:


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Bax* said:


> I believe those are called coots :mrgreen:


Haha I hear ya, I mean the almight king black duck. The weariest of them all.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The band recovery page on the Ducks Unlimited website claims someone harvested a banded black duck here. On the whole, though, they tend to be exceptionally rare in this area.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

A buddy of mine's dad shot one a few years ago, other than that I've never even seen one. It's funny where random birds will turn up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Utah birdwatchers have turned in 11 "confirmed" Black Duck sightings, most with pictures, in the last 15 years or so. I think the last one they got was 2014.

see: http://www.utahbirds.org/birdsofutah/Profiles/AmericanBlackDuck.htm

There were plenty where I come from but I haven't been fortunate enough to see one in Utah or western Wyoming.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Man talk about a good looking duck they are one of my favorite :mrgreen:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

cootlover said:


> Man talk about a good looking duck they are one of my favorite


The coot? Or the Black Duck??


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Utah birdwatchers have turned in 11 "confirmed" Black Duck sightings, most with pictures, in the last 15 years or so. I think the last one they got was 2014.
> 
> see: http://www.utahbirds.org/birdsofutah/Profiles/AmericanBlackDuck.htm
> 
> There were plenty where I come from but I haven't been fortunate enough to see one in Utah or western Wyoming.


This is an awesome site! It's cool seeing pictures of extremely rare ducks.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Big bull I taking about the duck coot was one of my old dogs .FYI I love coot meat cook it rare with a little pepper ,salt, garlic powder


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

cootlover said:


> Big bull I taking about the duck coot was one of my old dogs .FYI I love coot meat cook it rare with a little pepper ,salt, garlic powder


I was just razzn buddy. I think black ducks AND coots are both cool!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Utah birdwatchers have turned in 11 "confirmed" Black Duck sightings, most with pictures, in the last 15 years or so. I think the last one they got was 2014.
> 
> see: http://www.utahbirds.org/birdsofutah/Profiles/AmericanBlackDuck.htm
> 
> There were plenty where I come from but I haven't been fortunate enough to see one in Utah or western Wyoming.


Not 2014, sorry. Last one the birdwatchers recorded was in 2011 at Pelican Lake.

.


----------

